# Sending telegram messages from VB.net



## jaume (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi,

I would like to send messages to the phone of our employees, from our ERP (developed by ourselves in visual studio 2008), through Telegram application. I've been searching a lot in internet and I found anything useful for me. I see there is an API available, but I don't know how to use it in VS2008. Can you help me, please?

If you know any application that can send messages for me using in batch mode, it would be useful as well.

Thank you very much!


----------

